# Hiking Suggestions in Sebago/Long Lake Region (Maine)



## ChileMass (Jul 7, 2004)

The family and friends will be at Sebago Lake State Park from July 14-18, and I am looking for suggestions of interesting hikes in the Naples/Harrison/Bethel region that would have good views of the lakes, etc.  Anyone got any favorites?  Looking for moderate hikes that would be appropriate for kids, and also some that would test the adults.  Thanks.......


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 8, 2004)

An incredible hike that will test the adults but comes with amazing rewards is the Baldface Circle Loop off Rte 113 just south of Evans Notch. They're only 3000-footers, but the starting point is low so you get a good climb. Miles of above-treeline walking with incredible views in all directions, from the Wild River Valley (edged by the Carter-Moriah range) to the west, to deep into Maine to the east.

You can take the full loop or cut it a bit short with the Bicknell Ridge Trail (as we did). Bring something appropriate to wear and jump in Emerald Pool on the way back down.


----------



## ChileMass (Jul 8, 2004)

uphillklimber said:
			
		

> Okay now, I have a few "favorites for the area, depending on what you are looking for. There is the Fire Warden's trail up the back side of Pleasant Mt. (Shawnee Peak of the Wilton Warren Rd from 302. Then there is the Jockey Cap in Fryeburg (I've never done it.) Kezar Falls Gorge was a nice little diversion, the trail less traveled, as it were. You go to North Waterford and take the Lovel rd. I think it turns to gravel after awhile.
> 
> Depending on how much farther you are willing to go, there is quite a bit to in Grafton Notch . Old Speck, a 4000 footer, Screw Auger Falls, Bald Pate and The Eyebrow trail. A bit of a tourist spot.
> 
> ...



Bob - I was thinking of Evans Notch and the Blueberry Trail - is it appropriate for kids age 8 - 14?  They are pretty tough little hikers and several of them have climbed Washington via the Tucks highway.   It looks like a lot of fun......


----------



## MichaelJ (Jul 8, 2004)

Bob,
It took us 7-1/2 hours, and that included lunchtime on the knob, and significant lounging on the north summit.


----------



## ChileMass (Jul 13, 2004)

Michael and Bob - 

Thanks for your help.  Weather permitting we will try to get up to Evans Notch Thurs or Fri and will report back.  We'll probably try either Blueberry if the kids are feeling crabby or Caribou if they are more into it.  Thanks again - !!


----------

